# Florida Keys Mahi Video



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I made a quick video from leftover clips on our trip to the Keys, hope you guys enjoy. 
We had tried trolling for blackfin for about an hour or so before coming across these Mahi. They were a blast. We caught them first on artificials, and later on cut bonito that we had caught earlier.

In other news, I am going to try and start making more videos when I go fishing, because videography and editing is just as large of a hobby as fishing is to me. If you want to tag along, then feel free to subscribe to me on YouTube!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Cool video! 

Mahi are the most beautiful fish in the world


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

good video


----------



## TCF (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice video!!!!


----------

